
Comprehensive and biased comparison of OpenBSD and FreeBSD (2017) [pdf] - j0e1
https://www.bsdfrog.org/pub/events/my_bsd_sucks_less_than_yours-AsiaBSDCon2017-paper.pdf
======
j0e1
>BAPT: Since we switched to poudriere we are able to provide updates of binary
packages almost everyday for the stable and head branches of the ports tree.

>While working on that we have leverage all FreeBSD features:

\- Jails: all build are done inside a jail with-out network access

\- ZFS: to fast populate the jails and ensurewe are always building in a clean
room

\- tmpfs(5)17: for fast I/O

\- smp(4)18: yes we can use more than 24cores :)

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13914708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13914708)

------
floatboth
> we do not yet have FLAVORs nor subpackages

We do have flavors now :) Would be great to get subpackages too

------
dis-sys
very cool article! wondering is there any comprehensive comparison of
Linux/Freebsd?

~~~
vifon
The best I know, a bit lengthy though: [https://www.over-
yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/01](https://www.over-
yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/01)

------
X-Istence
Should have a (2017) tag on it :-)

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

